# Coffee Bombing Donjefe Style



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Came with a note containing diparaging comments about Starbucks. You should have bought their stock Jeff. :r

Jane had this little container they fit in perfectly. Looks like you guys have your timing down perfectly. Tomorrow the last of the previoius wave "home roasted" bomber beans goes. Thank you brother.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice hit on a well deserving BOTL......


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Came with a note containing diparaging comments about Starbucks. You should have bought their stock Jeff. :r
> 
> Jane had this little container they fit in perfectly. Looks like you guys have your timing down perfectly. Tomorrow the last of the previoius wave "home roasted" bomber beans goes. Thank you brother.


How much coffee do you need for a week - 5lbs? more? less? Just curious how large that jar might be.

The beans looks very nice - congrats on a fine hit Jeff.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent and tasty looking hit!

KASR


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm not keen for a bean,unless it is a cheery coffee bean Enjoy Dave it looks so pretty and shiney...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice Jeff, looks very tasty! Enjoy Dave, as the Starbucks detoxificiatioin program continuuuuuuueesssss..........


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Just doing my part to ween the world off of Cremosabucks!! Enjoy Dave.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dark and strong looking ...

Enjoy Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Coffee Borg is relentless.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice one Jeff.:dr Can't wait till this is over and you sample Starbucks again Dave. You may have a different opinion by then.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> The Coffe*e* Borg *ARE* relentless.


....in more ways than one, :r Sorry Dave I couldn't resist. Sometimes my old college newspaper editor days get the best of me,


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> ....in more ways than one, :r Sorry Dave I couldn't resist. Sometimes my old college newspaper editor days get the best of me,


No, not this lawyer man. The Borg is a singular entity.  No individuals allowed. 

[OT] BTW, how was the wedding?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice target Jeff. So is anyone going to tell us what kind of beans these are?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Nice target Jeff. So is anyone going to tell us what kind of beans these are?


coffee...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> No, not this lawyer man. The Borg is a singular entity.  No individuals allowed.
> 
> [OT] BTW, how was the wedding?


Why I believe you one upped my one upmanship! Nicely done,  . The wedding was different, but fun. no hotties (with the exception of mine), if you're nice to me maybe i'll post a pic of her in the banter thread in her little black dress........


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> coffee...


You are certainly feeling frisky today - maybe you had too many of these beans yourself this morning. :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice hit, Jeff!!! But trying to replace a man's Frappacino is a tall order (venti, I believe), what say you Mr. Klugs? :r 

Enjoy Dave!!!!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

DonJefe said:


> Just doing my part to ween the world off of Cremosabucks!! Enjoy Dave.


:r

Those beans look great!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

joed said:


> *You are certainly feeling frisky *today - maybe you had too many of these beans yourself this morning. :r


I sure hope frisky doesn't mind.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

opusxox said:


> I sure hope frisky doesn't mind.


:r :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!! Man those are oilier than Mobil 1!

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> You are certainly feeling frisky today - maybe you had too many of these beans yourself this morning. :r


Maybe just a few...it was dark, rainy and Monday.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I sure hope frisky doesn't mind.


You do know Frisky is the 8th dwarf. A stand in for the butt shots.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice hit enjoy


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG Jeff, nothing like coffee in or as a bomb 


Enjoy Dave


Shawn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good job Jeff, another day away from Bux for Dave! Them beans looks speck-tack-u-lar!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice job Jefe! I bet it smells as good as it looks. Enjoy Dave.

CBF:w


----------

